# Looking for small speaker that runs off RCA/3.5mm jack without external power/amp



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I am looking for a small speaker to put inside my HTPC (Link and image below). It needs to be super small and able to run with just the RCA's. Maybe there is something out there like a headphone speaker but with a nice air horn?
The computer has a ton of stuff in there including 2 radiators, a very large pump, watercooled video card + cpu and other stuff so space is limited!

swong46's First build (HTPC)


----------

